# Ah, the 100 greatest guitarists of all time.....and the winner is..



## webbie (Nov 23, 2011)

My Man....
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/100-greatest-guitarists-20111123/jimi-hendrix-19691231

"The most beautiful song of the Jimi Hendrix canon is "Little Wing." It's just this gorgeous song that, as a guitar player, you can study your whole life and not get down, never get inside it the way that he does. He seamlessly weaves chords and single-note runs together and uses chord voicings that don't appear in any music book. His riffs were a pre-metal funk bulldozer, and his lead lines were an electric LSD trip down to the crossroads, where he pimp-slapped the devil."

pimp-slapped the devil? I like that description!


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 23, 2011)

i think the question is too hard   . too many genres, too many different styles. I like Jimi and Little Wing is all that and then some (though I think Voodoo Chile,not Child, off Electric Ladyland is the most powerful). I have a short list...all tied for 1st place.

Jimi, Chet Atkins,John McLaughlin,Steve Howe, and Martin Barre. No dust on any of these guys. All better than me, thats for sure.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 23, 2011)

Jimi is the man, but Duane has the blues going on...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gDhR1R3S0s&feature=fvst


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll take Jimmy Page any time...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 23, 2011)

Hendrix, but his best song is "The Wind Cries Mary"


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2011)

Tough call but I still like Stevie Ray Vaughn, Carlos Santana, Joe Satriana and Eric Clapton.. Lots of great guitarists out there..

Ray


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 23, 2011)

Compare turnips to kumqats. Clapton, hands down, SRV a very close second.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2011)

Love Little Wing in original and other forms.  



I caught Clapton and Allman playing together and it was truly unreal. ah heck, let's just get them all jamming together.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 23, 2011)

Just for style alone, Stanley Jordon is amazing....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQZY87PDsnQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5fJLAZEluA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bOltVBgno0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GT0Sz6iRUpo


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Love Little Wing in original and other forms.
> 
> 
> I caught Clapton and Allman playing together and it was truly unreal. ah heck, let's just get them all jamming together.



Leave my girl alone is one of my favorites by SRV..

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2011)

Pete Townsend and Keef was robbed. Robbed I tell ya.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 23, 2011)

Great to see Dimebag Darrell on there, and Robert Johnson! Zeppelin stole many Johnson songs.
I can't even believe that douche Jack White is o there? Seriously?

Yngwie Malmsteen also would blow most of those guys away.
Bit biased that list is.

This shitstereni ignites right hea!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zl81Mq4llZg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvKqxNea9iA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK0rvReE-4c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK0rvReE-4c


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Love Little Wing in original and other forms.
> 
> 
> 
> I caught Clapton and Allman playing together and it was truly unreal. ah heck, let's just get them all jamming together.




BG that bottom jam was badass..

Ray


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 23, 2011)

Per that list, where the hell is Roy Buchanan?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv-NlB-CwPE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb_IE_9xOmA&feature=related


----------



## raybonz (Nov 23, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Just for style alone, Stanley Jordon is amazing....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQZY87PDsnQ
> 
> ...



Stanley is amazingly coordinated! Seems impossible to do so many things well with 2 hands at the same time! Reminds me of Paul McCartney when he created an album and did all the instruments himself and layered all the tracks together but I think he only did one instrument at a time.. Still very talented to say the least! Thanx for showing Stanley off I had never heard of him until now..

Ray


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 24, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw Stanley on a PBS concert while smoking some fine weed back in the 90's I think, kicked back and was mesmerize. Would prolly go well with a nice bottle of wine also.


----------



## btuser (Nov 24, 2011)

Robert Cray is one of my favorites.  I've seen him more often than any other band/artist.  BB King can kill you with one note.

There was a time however, when SRV was so good it took guts to play with him on stage.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 24, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolute talent and ability.. Gotta wonder how much practicing it took to master that skill.. 

Ray


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 24, 2011)

These polls always get me going, but the truth is how do you rate the best. It's all personal opinion.

To me Randy Rhoads should never be out of the top ten. And Neil Young in front of Tony Iommi, Alex Lifeson and Carlos Santana?
Neil Young is a great songwriter, but i don't consider him a great guitar player. I study guitar and can play most of his stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2011)

The thing about this poll is it was the guitar players rating each other. Not fans.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't leave out Oates, of the '70's-'80's power-duo Hall and Oates   But seriously folks... My guys, of music that I listen to, go in no specific order:  Keith Richards, Pete Townsend, Eddie Van Halen, Joe Satriani.  Honorable mention to "The Edge", he doesn't wow you, but no one sounds like him.


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 2, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> The thing about this poll is it was the guitar players rating each other. Not fans.



Which would be the reason why there were not as many country or bluegrass musicians listed.

Though I am happy SRV was high on the list.


----------



## schlot (Dec 2, 2011)

SRV was amazing.....he gets my vote. He covered Voodoo Child (Chile) and was amazing at it. His notes are so distinct and clear.


I also think Andre Segovia (Spanish guitar) is great too. For me it's hard to compare two very different styles though.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2011)

While there may be some better players than Jimi out there, they are all doing stuff that he pretty much invented. That is why he is #1. SRV was just plain awesome. He may even have played Hendrix better than Hendrix. They are both greats that were not around long enough.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the Sting cover of Little Wing from back in the '80s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCrpAsX1w4Y  Just the record put to some images, but this version is awesome. I could listen to it over and over again...and have.


----------



## branchburner (Dec 2, 2011)

Santana and Knopfler are my personal faves after Hendrix.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 2, 2011)

branchburner said:
			
		

> Santana and Knopfler are my personal faves after Hendrix.



Check out Knopfler & Chet Atkins on Neck & Neck...can't go wrong with those 2 guys together.


----------



## branchburner (Dec 2, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> branchburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, got it. One of my go-to discs.


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2011)

Yngwie Malmsteen is a monster.  Plain and simple.  I believe that him and Satriani go way back, also (if story holds true, I believe that he trained under Satriani for a bit).


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought Yngwie was born perfect and never needed anybody to train him. I saw him back in '86. He opened for Triumph. He was pretty good. My girlfriend back then was a huge fan of his. I puked during the show.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 2, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I thought Yngwie was born perfect and never needed anybody to train him. I saw him back in '86. He opened for Triumph. He was pretty good. My girlfriend back then was a huge fan of his. I puked during the show.



Right on LOL .. 

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't forget Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=k4UJkl6eaGQ


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2011)

Jimmy Page about 4 months after I saw him in Offenburg, Germany in 73:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bc9m7nbMC4&feature=youtu.be

Still moves me more than any other "Axeman" out there...


----------



## TTS22 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gary Moore is my favorite. RIP


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 6, 2011)

roy clark, believe it or not , isnt a genre which garners a lot of publicity but he could play anyting with strings as well as virtually anyone could.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=roy+clark+youtube

+1 on robert cray as well, love that guy.

favorite track    http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=robert cray youtube&tnr=21&vid=1280960496858&l=234&turl=http://ts3.mm.bing.net/videos/thumbnail.aspx?q=1280960496858&id=5faf3d643d3ba2afe5f18a2677af3194&bid=rA2n8ICypHwMSA&bn=Thumb&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra2Qndv_xeE&rurl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra2Qndv_xeE&sigr=11a7fviev&newfp=1&teat=Robert+Cray+-+Don't+Be+Afraid+Of+The+Dark


as a group  the doobies were fantastic as well, "long train runnin" will always be a fav for me just listening to the opening rif's with them joining in a very complicated melody is fantastic
http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=doobie brothers long train runnin youtube&tnr=21&vid=1233258546176&turl=http://ts1.mm.bing.net/videos/thumbnail.aspx?q=1233258546176&id=f70757d8bd8047f2d5f81126d5b4e1a5&bid=DmxoWW5G+LYNag&bn=Thumb&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW8tGEXP1m0&rurl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW8tGEXP1m0&sigr=11ag220q9&newfp=1&teat=Doobie+Brothers+-+Long+Train+Runnin'


live....    http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play?p=doobie brothers long train runnin youtube&tnr=21&vid=1356874843285&l=624&turl=http://ts2.mm.bing.net/videos/thumbnail.aspx?q=1356874843285&id=aff6de98f2d83e3f6e6e17dc16f8ce04&bid=sKskKV26Yag8wg&bn=Thumb&url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WpdjV9HCAQ&rurl=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WpdjV9HCAQ&sigr=11aolgpdm&newfp=1&teat=Doobie+Brothers+Live+at+Wolf+Trap+-+Long+Train+Running


----------



## raybonz (Dec 6, 2011)

Tull and Aerosmith are more favorites.. Hell most of the bands from the 70's were great!

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 6, 2011)

Gotta throw my man Jerry Douglas in the ring...watch the whole thing, but make sure to watch around 3.20 or so


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKSED3yM3w


----------



## JoeyD (Dec 7, 2011)

While he is not my personal favorite I find it hard to believe Eddie Van Halen has not been mentioned. 

I agree you can't talk about the best without Hendrix right there in the mix.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 7, 2011)

There are lots of great players out there, alive and dead. They picked Hendrix because of how influential and innovative he was and how much the whole idea of rock and roll guitar playing is a product of what he was doing.


----------



## jatoxico (Dec 7, 2011)

Johnnie Winter is the real deal and is on my list. When they wheel him out to play Hwy 61 on Claptons Crossroads concert Derek Trucks can believe what he's seeing.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I guess since it's called "100 Greatest" rather than "100 Best" I can live with the fact that Keith Richards is #4 while SRV is way down at #12. Still, it's hard to believe that genius players like Charlie Christian, Django Reinhardt, Wes Montgomery, Al Di Miola, Pat Metheny, Paco De Lucia, and Julian Bream aren't even mentioned.  Ground breakers every one.  The instrument would not be played the way it is today without them.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 7, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> roy clark, believe it or not , isnt a genre which garners a lot of publicity but he could play anyting with strings as well as virtually anyone could.



Agreed.  There are a lot of Spanish/flamenco guitarists that are just STOOPID good, that would not get recognition in a poll like this either.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2011)

[quote author="stoveguy2esw" date="1323159017"]roy clark, believe it or not , isnt a genre which garners a lot of publicity but he could play anyting with strings as well as virtually anyone could.quote]

Ya know. I was watching something -YEARS AGO - that had Roy Clark as a guest,
(might've been the Tonight Show) & he played the SH*T out of a guitar & banjo & 
TOTALLY floored me. He cranked out a Rock & Roll riff that would've made his mama
proud. He's been around for years & between the Smothers Brothers & Hee Haw,
I just figgered he was an ole country boy. NOT! That MAN can flat out PLAY!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a really young Roy having fun


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 7, 2011)

Roy Clark is one of the grates. He can play anything that makes noise. I seen him on something years ago he played a meanwicked trumpet,guitar,banjo,fiddle, and drums. He is just a natural music man. But I like Joe Walsh.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 7, 2011)

1/2 way through his career, this fella had to switch and learn to play left handed.
He's my favorite rapper.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQnr63tU82c


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 8, 2011)

This guy is not too shabby...


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 8, 2011)

And frankly, you guitar player could not survive without your bass player! (guess which instrument I play?)

Anyone can play skinny strings, but watch my man Vic teach you a lesson on how to play fat strings


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 8, 2011)

I've seen John Butler and Victor...Victor was too much. Thought I'd be able to rip off a few things by watching him...no such luck. I mostly play guitar, but started out on the bass. He's in a whole nother universe. First time I ever saw someone slide a pinch harmonic on the bass. He has way too much fun to be a bass player.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 8, 2011)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I've seen John Butler and Victor...Victor was too much. Thought I'd be able to rip off a few things by watching him...no such luck. I mostly play guitar, but started out on the bass. He's in a whole nother universe. First time I ever saw someone slide a pinch harmonic on the bass. He has way too much fun to be a bass player.



I know what you mean. I dont know whether to hate him or worship at his feet!

He's currently on tour with Bela Fleck and the Flecktones. I'll go see him and see some virtuoso playing from all of those guys.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 8, 2011)

Johnny B. Gayden on bass with Albert Collins. This is one of the best bass solos I've heard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW7Aax0ySQw


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 8, 2011)

FyreBug said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of people felt the same way about Jaco.  Except a lot of people hated him for real because he was a first-rate poophead.  My friend Tony Markellis knew him fairly well.  He said Jaco had a mean trick that would blow the speakers in a bass cabinet.  He would walk into a club and ask the bass player if he could sit in for a song.  Who could say no to Jaco?  He'd play for a few minutes, pop your speakers and leave.  Tony is a world-class bassist himself, so he'd just tell Jaco to go ef himself if he asked to sit in.

Another story I heard was about a guy who had a rare trombone that he had played on most of his life.  Jaco told the guy he had always wanted to play the trombone and asked if he could give it a try.  He blew a couple foul notes into it, then bent the priceless instrument over his knee.  He also supposedly scratched the hell out of some guy's pristine white Steinway grand at a party.  When he came down he would offer to pay for the damages, but you can't come up with a price for somebody's cherished axe.

He was a serious coke addict, and would go berserk when he was high.  It's a shame he got beaten to death, but even genius has to behave or pay the consequences.  Unfortunately, Jaco paid with his life.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 8, 2011)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> 1/2 way through his career, this fella had to switch and learn to play left handed.
> He's my favorite rapper.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQnr63tU82c



Hey Kenny, long time no see. That was some pretty heavy sh!t there. Sad story, good song.


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 8, 2011)

I read part of a book about Jaco's life and once he played at a jazz venue hosted by Bill Cosby. He played such non-sense that his band mates all walked off the stage on him. Bill Cosby had to escort him off the stage. A guy with some serious mental issues.


----------



## jmcp (Dec 8, 2011)

Rory Gallagher Irish guitarist never came to the USA but was hugh in Europe he died a few years ago pretty young.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E


----------



## Todd (Dec 8, 2011)

I've never been a big Prince fan but man does this guy have talent! One of the best solos I've seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 8, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Great to see Dimebag Darrell on there, and Robert Johnson! Zeppelin stole many Johnson songs.
> I can't even believe that douche Jack White is o there? Seriously?



Ok, so my son who is a huge Jack White fan asked me to type the following:

_You sir, have gone too far... if you are not convinced by the end of this clip, you sir are insane_ 

not my words his...


----------



## raybonz (Dec 8, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I've never been a big Prince fan but man does this guy have talent! One of the best solos I've seen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY



Todd that was totally friggin awesome! I gotta agree that was one hellava tune and solo!

Ray


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 9, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Hey Kenny, long time no see. That was some pretty heavy sh!t there. Sad story, good song.




Hey back at ya Man.  Miss a lot of you guys and gals but I got banished so, as the troll I was, I slumped off and lived under a bridge for awhile.
Glad you appreciated the tune.
I have one recommendation for any music lover.  Go to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame (Cleveland, Ohio) and plan on spending at least 1/2 a day there if not more.
Cheers-
Kenny


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 9, 2011)

I love this whole DVD, but SRV's take on this Hendrix tune is my favorite performance ever!


----------



## EJW1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Eddie Van Halen



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULEBSxP725w


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 9, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I've never been a big Prince fan but man does this guy have talent! One of the best solos I've seen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifp_SVrlurY



you know todd,

the real beauty of it si watching someone with a god given talent, surrounded by guys with a talent such as his admiring it, he knew he was 'in the moment" and releished it but ddint flaunt it. prince soometimes doesnt get the credit he's due but damn he could bend some strings. nice post


----------



## FyreBug (Dec 9, 2011)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 9, 2011)

FyreBug said:
			
		

> Ok, so my son who is a huge Jack White fan asked me to type the following:
> 
> _You sir, have gone too far... if you are not convinced by the end of this clip, you sir are insane_



He's good enough to have been asked to be in a documentary with Jimmy Page and The Edge. Check out, "It Might GEt Loud" when you get a chance.  Gives a really good peek into the obsession for the ultimate guitar tone.

As for the White Stripes themselves, easy to see why Jack gets respect from his peers.  But that chick drummer couldn't find the pocket if her pants were covered with them.  She should be sentenced to listen to John Bonham 16 hours a day for the next 20 years for the crime of "disrespect for the groove".  ;-)


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 9, 2011)

I too never got the "white stripes" thing. I saw an interview with one of Prince's former guitar players and he said it was the best and worst gig you could have. Prince demands perfection. Apparently he can hear everything thats going on, even on stage and would call guys out for missing the pocket for 2 seconds. The guy can play every instrument, never sleeps, and opened a studio in the Twin Cities even though everyone said it would fail. I think he's doin ok for himself. Prince did the superbowl a few years ago, in the rain...pretty good chznce he was getting shocked the whole time and you wouldn't know it.
Good times.


----------



## schlot (Dec 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> I love this whole DVD, but SRV's take on this Hendrix tune is my favorite performance ever!




Good lord that man rocked!

When I hear him play I'm amazed that's it's just one guitarist.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> But that chick drummer couldn't find the pocket if her pants were covered with them.  She should be sentenced to listen to John Bonham 16 hours a day for the next 20 years for the crime of "disrespect for the groove".  ;-)



Having spent more than a few hours behind a drum kit with a view of the backside of rock guitar players I am here to tell you if she had laid down more than a beat for that prima donna she would have been out of a job. With a lot of them the only riffs are gonna come from them. Short solo, breaks are out of the question. There is one person on that stage.

And I haven't listened to much of his stuff but I for sure bet Prince is one of'em.

Pairs like Townsend and Moonie are what I love to listen to.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 10, 2011)

I really like blues rock such as this Jonny Lang tune- Lie to me..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tigVYfHVmQ

Ray


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 10, 2011)

I think that calling it a "god given talent" is actually sometimes considered insulting.  Best musicians that I know practice, practice, practice- their ability is earned, not given.  I heard that Jimi would play all damn day- brought his guitar in the bathroom.

Picky thing, but people in all arts say something similar.  "Talent?  This isn't 'talent'- it's practice"


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 10, 2011)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> I guess since it's called "100 Greatest" rather than "100 Best" I can live with the fact that Keith Richards is #4 while SRV is way down at #12.



Richard's magic is open G five string riffs that every guitar player on the planet wants to learn. You know the tune the moment you hear it. And then being able to play rhythm and lead passed seamlessly back and forth like he does with Ronnie. Well, when Ronnie can stand up straight anymore.

I'm sorry, any git fiddle player can stand up there and punish a guitar for twenty minutes making it whine. Few can actually make memorable music with the thing. Keith is one of them.


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Dec 10, 2011)

Prince is universally respected by musicians of his era, regardless of genre.  If you want to get genre specific, let me suggest "The King of the Surf Guitar", Mr. Dick Dale.  Truly influential.  I am not going to link a video, because it is too much effort, but he is great at what he does.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

schlot said:
			
		

> Battenkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because back before he brought Reese in on keyboards, he _was_ two guitarists.  He played both rhythm and lead lines almost simultaneously, making the music harmonically dense for a trio.  Besides his incredible and impossible to duplicate tone, that doubling up on both jobs with the same axe is rarely seen, even in other power trios.

I don't know how the guy got demoted from the number two spot just a few years ago.  Guess nobody gives a shite about the blues/rock genre anymore.

We all know Jimi will always stay at the head of the pack.  Modern rock guitar all started with Clapton back in the early sixties, but Jimi grabbed that ball and took it where nobody else could dream it could go.  Hendrix is the Ali of rock guitar.  He will always be "The Greatest" in most minds.  Still, funny how I worship SRV, but all Stevie wanted to be was Hendrix.


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 10, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I am here to tell you if she had laid down more than a beat for that prima donna she would have been out of a job.



I'm no fan of a busy drummer.  All I ask is that they hold down the beat and make the music tight.  That girl is trying to play behind the beat and she does get deep into the pocket, but she can't hold it there and then the music sounds like its speeding up and slowing down.  Get into the groove.  Behind, on top of, or ahead of the beat, but _keep_ it there is all I ask of a drummer.  Good drummer can make or break the band.  She's breaking it IMO.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Stevie may have played Hendrix better than Hendrix did. But, he was still playing what Hendrix did first.


----------

